# Wanted: Router Crafter pulley



## jonandsheilasmith (Jan 31, 2011)

I need one of the 2 inch plastic pulleys: Sears part #29LD-129 (It's part #15 on the manual's parts diagram). Terrible picture attached . . .


Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jonathan

I'm almost sure you will not find one, just make your own with some 1/8" plastic, very easy job..with some pop rivets and a hole saw or two.


==========


jonandsheilasmith said:


> I need one of the 2 inch plastic pulleys: Sears part #29LD-129 (It's part #15 on the manual's parts diagram). Terrible picture attached . . .
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

go look at the sliding screen door hardware at home depot might find something similar there...


----------



## jonandsheilasmith (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you give me the short story of how to do that? My first thought was a circle jig on a router -- then how do I cut the groove?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The hole saw will put in a 1/4" hole. punch out 3 disks, two the same size as the one on the tool and one a little smaller (about 1/4" smaller in diam. ) slip in a 1/4" bolt in all 3 disks ,clamp them up and drill 3 or 4 holes in the disks for the pop rivets.(you can use some small bolts if you don't have some pop rivets around the shop) but they can't stick out to far..,,once you have them in place you are done and you can put it on the machine..

18 Piece Hole Saw Set

===========



jonandsheilasmith said:


> Can you give me the short story of how to do that? My first thought was a circle jig on a router -- then how do I cut the groove?


----------



## jonandsheilasmith (Jan 31, 2011)

*Perfect - thanks*

Gotcha. Thanks for the education . . .




bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The hole saw will put in a 1/4" hole. punch out 3 disks, two the same size as the one on the tool and one a little smaller (about 1/4" smaller in diam. ) slip in a 1/4" bolt in all 3 disks ,clamp them up and drill 3 or 4 holes in the disks for the pop rivets.(you can use some small bolts if you don't have some pop rivets around the shop) but they can't stick out to far..,,once you have them in place you are done and you can put it on the machine..
> ]
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Jonathan

I will say you can use your router/band saw but the hole saw makes it so easy..

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-riveter-set-38353.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/100-piece-1-8-eighth-inch-aluminum-blind-rivet-set-67556.html

=========



jonandsheilasmith said:


> Gotcha. Thanks for the education . . .


----------

